

Keep Track of Your Productivity with CherryTomato - kristiandupont
http://kristiandupont.com/blog/2010/06/keep-track-of-your-productivity-with-cherrytomato/

======
kristiandupont
..as you can tell, it is quite experimental so I would love any feedback.

~~~
bockris
I will give it a try.

